# St. Charles Mo area



## thrill (Apr 16, 2013)

Any one found anything yet?


----------



## mhock67b2 (Apr 20, 2016)

My recent finds over the last 2 weeks, 10, 25,67,160, 147 in St Louis County.


----------



## thrill (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been getting the itch. I think I'm going to start going out and scouting.


----------

